# Any good coleslaw recipes?



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I tries one from online this weekend and it was ok... But a bit too sweet. It had apple vinaigrette, mayo, mustard powder and salt and pepper. We like ours not too sweet, not to tangy, and not heavy on the mayo. Any suggestions?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an excellent one! It's on old timey recipe that actually doesn't use any mayo. It's called a "boiled sauce" and is thick and creamy like a mayo sauce. The recipe is at home...I'll post it when I'm there!

(oh, and since it doesn't have mayo, it freezes really well too)


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Madness- I can't wait for that one.

I mostly use the simple one of apple cider vinegar , onion powder, celery salt, mayo and sugar. The only difference between that and my mom's is that I soak the shredded cabbage in salted cold water for an hour or so which takes out some of the cabbage sulfur and allows the salad to stay crisp in the fridge.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Silverstar7337 said:


> I tries one from online this weekend and it was ok... But a bit too sweet. It had apple vinaigrette, mayo, mustard powder and salt and pepper. We like ours not too sweet, not to tangy, and not heavy on the mayo. Any suggestions?


I make coleslaw that most folks drool for. A medium to large head of cabbage, finely chopped, two tablespoons finely chopped red onion, two medium sized carrots, shredded, two thirds cup salad dressing (do NOT use mayo), half a cup sugar, (or not, but I like it sweet) half cup vegetable oil, 3 tbs vinegar, 1 teaspoon salt. mix it all up in a large mixing bowl, cover with saran wrap and refrigerate at least 12 hours, preferably 24 before serving. Its not the colonels, but its mighty close.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Coleslaw with Boiled Dressing
serves 8 to 10

1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup water
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp flour
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp salt
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tbsp butter
4 eggs, lightly beaten
2 lbs firm white cabbage
1 cup grated carrots

In a 2 to 3 quart saucepan, combine the vinegar, water, sugar, flour, mustard, and salt and beat vigorously with a wire whisk until the mixture is smooth. Place over moderate heat and, whisking constantly, add the cream and butter and cook until butter melts and the sauce comes to a simmer. Stir 2 or 3 tablespoons of the simmering liquid into the beaten eggs and, when they are well incorporated, pour the mixture into the sauce, whisking it constantly. Reduce the heat to low and continue to whisk until the sauce thickens heavily. With a rubber spatula, scrape the contents of the saucepan into a deep bowl and cool to room temperature.

Wash the head of cabbage under cold running water, remove the tough outer leaves, and cut cabbage into quarters. To shred the cabbage, cut out the core and slice the quarters crosswise into 1/8" wide strips.

Add the shredded cabbage and the carrots to the sauce, toss together gently but thoroughly and taste for seasoning. Cover with foil or plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 or 3 hours.



I made this for a big crowd and everyone loved it. I've never frozen coleslaw before but I read it's no good to freeze the mayo kind. This froze up and defrosted just fine. The recipe is from the Time Life Foods of the World: American Cooking: Southern Style.

Enjoy!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I'm not one for fussing over the 'making' of cole slaw. Here's my personal favorite:

SUPERSLAW
http://www.shopfoodex.com/mccormick-produce-partners-super-slaw-p-38570.html

I package McCormick Super Slaw
http://www.shopfoodex.com/mccormick-produce-partners-super-slaw-p-38570.html

2 tbsp vinegar
2 tbsp sugar
1 cup mayo
8-9 c shredded cabbage

Mix ingredients together! Doesn't get any easier. 
NOTE: this coleslaw has to sit for at least 6 hours. Overnight preferably. There is yogurt cultures in the mix which need to ferment with the mayo/vinegar. But the taste is EXCELLENT. Creamy, tasty. Add more mayo for creamier, more sugear for sweeter. Everyone that tries it loves it. It's like the old fashioned creamy cole slaw your remember as a kid. And it takes less than 10 minutes to make.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just google "KFC cole slaw" and find a copy cat recipe.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use 3 TBS lemon juice, 3 Tbs sugar, dash of salt, to shredded carrots and a thinly sliced small cabbage head, let stand 15 minutes. Add Miracle Whip and Mrs. Dash....James


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Just google "KFC cole slaw" and find a copy cat recipe.



I make this one...it used mayo, buttermilk, and lemon juice.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can make good coleslaw with oil and vinegar dressing.

I've tried a lot of recipes and I find I like simple the best. 1/2 C mayonnaise, 1 T sugar 1 T apple cider vinegar. A grind or two of black pepper, maybe a sprinkle of onion powder. Occasionally, I'll put a drop or two of Tapatio hot sauce in it.

Shred a head of cabbage and an onion. Mix the dressing in. It will look dry, like there isn't enough dressing, but mix it well and chill it in the fridge and it comes out perfect.

I use either Best Foods mayo, or homemade mayonnaise to make coleslaw. I don't like that salad dressing type mayo that is sweet.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Here's one that I came up with a while ago.


*Tangy Feta/Dijon Slaw*
Â¾ lb finely shredded cabbage
Â½ C. mayonnaise
2 Tbsp. Dijon mustard
1 Tbsp. Sherry vinegar
Â¼ tsp. Black pepper
Â¼ tsp. Celery salt
2/3 C. crumbled feta cheese

Add the mayonnaise, mustard, vinegar, black pepper and celery salt to a large mixing bowl. Stir to blend well. Add the shredded cabbage and crumbled feta. Mix until well blended. If the slaw is to dry for your taste, mix in additional mayonnaise to moisten if necessary. The slaw will moisten slightly on its own after sitting a few minutes.

Serves 6.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I love me some good cole slaw. Problem is....most of it out there is either mediocre or bad. The best I've ever tasted is from Red Lobster. I've tried a couple of the copycat recipes on the net, and though they come close (sort of), they are not IT. If anyone knows their secret, I'll gladly dance at your wedding if you can send it my way.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's my grandmother's recipe, she used to make it up in big batches and freeze it.

1 medium head of cabbage, shredded
1 large carrot, grated
1 green pepper, chopped (optional)
1 teaspoon salt

Mix together and let stand for 1 hour then squeeze out excess moisture.

Mix 1 cup vinegar, 2 cups sugar, 1/4 teaspoon mustard seed, and 1 teaspoon celery seed in a pan. Boil for one minute. Let cool to lukewarm then toss with cabbage mixture. Put into freezer containers and freeze. Thaw before serving.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

madness said:


> I have an excellent one! It's on old timey recipe that actually doesn't use any mayo. It's called a "boiled sauce" and is thick and creamy like a mayo sauce. The recipe is at home...I'll post it when I'm there!
> 
> (oh, and since it doesn't have mayo, it freezes really well too)


My mom use to make a boiled sauce for hers. I don't know what's in it though.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I like Thai-style cole slaw, made with lime juice, rice wine vinegar, sesame oil, a little chili, a little sugar or honey, salt and pepper. Chopped peanuts, too, if you like. No mayonnaise.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

2 heads of Cabbage
1/2 Green Pepper
1/2 Small Onion
1 medium to Large Carrot
2 cups Miracle Whip
1/2 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Vinegar
1/4 cup Vegetable oil
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice 

Directions:

Cut up Cabbage in a food processor or finely chopped, while cutting up Cabbage Cut small slices of Green Pepper and 
Onion, or Carrot and add to Processor. Now mix Miracle whip, vinegar,lemon juice, and oil, Sugar. Mix smooth. 
Taste should be sweet with just a hint of vinegar. 
Amount of slaw dressing may be increased or decreased according to the amount of slaw you are making. 
Add to cut up cabbage and Mix well. Let stand 1-hour if possible to let flavors mix. 

That's just one of my recipes....


----------

